# Fish that Don't use Hides?



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

I bought Wanda one of those ridiculous pink castles for her tank because... 
1. Its pink and sparkly and fabulous
2. Her name is Wanda she definitely needs a pink castle in her tank

However, since I've put it in she has not gone in it once! She swims by it and her fins blow in and she just scoots on by! _To be honest I don't think I've seen her stop swimming once._ Crowley camps out in his hide all the time and watches with his head poking out, but Wanda won't touch hers! Does anyone else have a betta who doesn't use hides?


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Napoleon does not use any hides at all, I ended up taking them out. He also never stops to "rest" at all either. He's always swimming or picking through the moss to try to find snail eggs, etc. I'm assuming he rests at night when I leave the office


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Phew! Wanda isn't the only one! Shes in my room on my dresser so I watch her pretty much all day unless I'm in class, and she never stops! I remember when I was acclimating her to her tank when I first bought her she was viciously swimming against the edge of the cup trying to get in the tank so I suppose she has always been rowdy like this!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, my Napoleon has always been a feisty boy also! I brought him home at about 9 weeks old with 2 ghost shrimp, that afternoon I already had no more ghost shrimp, they were bigger than him but he still killed them! He's on my desk at work now, so I watch him for 8.5 hours a day


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow! That is one feisty fish! It amuses me how active she is but I'm always wondering how she doesn't wear herself out!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a little cave for Squirtle to hide in. It's been weeks and I haven't seen him in it once. He's been around it and looked at it, but I don't think he stops and stays still long enough to be interested in a hiding spot. xD He's really a very social little fish--whenever he sees me, he comes right over to the side of the tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

None of my bettas ever appreciated hideouts.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

For some reason I thought you where talking about a goldfish and was thinking you had one in a desktop tank,guess cause his name is Wanda and the type of goldfish oranda I don't:S
When I had a betta he loved the terra cotta pots I cut in half and made a pyramid shape out of.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

None of my bettas use the stationary cave type things. They are just decoration in my tanks now.

I have the floating betta logs, they do show some interest in that but most ignore it except for Illidan, he loves it.


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

I love that name, Illidan. 
I had a floating log for Drax and he adored it, I had to toss it though when he passed. 
As I'm watching her she is weaving between the towers on the thing but not going through the hide part lol.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks, my boyfriend named that one.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

all of mine don't either, They use the plants to rest on they have no fear. LOL


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I only have one proper hideaway which is a tree stump with several holes in it. My female, Daphne, seems to love it. Her tank is in a corner so it's kind of hard to find her sometimes, but usually she's just hiding in the stump. It makes me really happy to see her poke her little head out. so cute :3


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I use terracotta pots with the bottoms knocked out. A fish is more likely to swim into something that it can see a way out of.









Little Mugsy has only been in his tank about a week and can't stay out of his pot.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

My very first betta Prince Lucas (who has since died) wouldn't use the pink castle I put in for him when I first got him for months. And then one day I saw him hanging out in it. And he adored that thing until I finally (years later) had to throw it away because the paint was bubbling and chipping. ... So yeah. Sometimes they change their mind or get used to it and decide they like it.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine will all only accept one kind of hide. Glass jars. I have had bettas who reject every other hide...but LOVE these things for some reason. Maybe it is because they can see all around them at any given time? I'm not sure. It is very cute though. Looks nice and cozy for them.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

In my experience, the longer the fins, the lazier the fish. My female and HMPK male are constantly on the move; the girl never goes inside her castle, and the boy goes through his shipwreck constantly but never stops. All my delta and halfmoon males have enjoyed hiding and lounging about more.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

^wanderer7 Yep, I've thought the same thing. Definitely seems to be a factor.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My male only goes into the hide when he's pooping, and I just use plants for hides in the female's tank. I have a picture of her hiding in anubias, so cute!


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

Snowy never hides as well! I gave him a cave like the one below with 3 holes and thought it will be fun for him but he has never ventured in it once.. So I removed it and put more plants.









He however likes to plop himself on the various plants and sleep. His sleeping positions amuses me. 








Snowy sleeping on Dwarf Lily.








Snowy plopped on a "tree" like plant (any idea what plant this is btw? It has turned red now!)


----------

